# 0.98GB of ram??



## dboy000

when i open up system it says i have 0.98gb or ram but i am definitely sure i have 2x512mb sticks in there so it should be 1024mb. why does it say i only have 0.98gb? or do i have faulty ram?


----------



## patrickv

no your ram is in perfect shape, thats how windows reads the system memory, i have 1512MB and windows sees 1.50gb, odd, and if you have a 512mb windows will read it at 480 sometimes.
correct me if am wrong but thats the way i see things


----------



## Trizoy

1024mb = ~.98gb its fine.


----------



## Geoff

patrickv said:


> no your ram is in perfect shape, thats how windows reads the system memory, i have 1512MB and windows sees 1.50gb, odd, and if you have a 512mb windows will read it at 480 sometimes.
> correct me if am wrong but thats the way i see things


Thats because 1536MB is exactly 1.50GB.  1536/1024 = 1.50GB.  I'm assuming you meant 1024 + 512.

The reason you have 0.98GB is most likely because you are using onboard video, which uses some of your RAM.


----------



## elitehacker

Yeah integrated graphics steals some of your system ram. But then I think there is something wrong with the counting system in XP, I have 1GB of ram and a 7900GT graphics card, and it shows 0.99GB of ram. Its all correct though in Vista Ultimate.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I have an onboard video card that uses some of my system memory.  But it only uses about 66 megabytes.

There are video cards integrated with motherboards that use about 500 megabytes of Random Access Memory?  That is losing a large amount of memory to video.


----------



## elitehacker

Download CPU-Z and see what it says. Windows can't be trusted.


----------



## Geoff

2048Megabytes said:


> I have an onboard video card that uses some of my system memory.  But it only uses about 66 megabytes.
> 
> There are video cards integrated with motherboards that use about 500 megabytes of Random Access Memory?  That is losing a large amount of memory to video.


Yours most likely uses 64MB of your system RAM, and they have integrated cards that can have up to 512MB shared.


----------



## tyttebøvs

there are some small memory holes in the lower region where ram is lost. If the isa hole is enabled, another meg is lost there


----------



## raoul_1101

[-0MEGA-];791824 said:
			
		

> Thats because 1536MB is exactly 1.50GB.  1536/1024 = 1.50GB.  I'm assuming you meant 1024 + 512.



A GB=1024 MB? i always thought it was a perfect 1000 MB


----------



## diduknowthat

raoul_1101 said:


> [-0MEGA-];791824 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because 1536MB is exactly 1.50GB.  1536/1024 = 1.50GB.  I'm assuming you meant 1024 + 512.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A GB=1024 MB? i always thought it was a perfect 1000 MB
Click to expand...


Nope, that's only used for hard drive/DVD etc advertisements, since it looks better.


----------



## Geoff

diduknowthat said:


> Nope, that's only used for hard drive/DVD etc advertisements, since it looks better.



I never said that...


----------



## oscaryu1

[-0MEGA-];793040 said:
			
		

> I never said that...



I don't think he meant to quote you...


----------



## Geoff

oscaryu1 said:


> I don't think he meant to quote you...


After looking back I noticed that Raoul deleted part of my quote, so when he quoted him it actually quoted me.


----------



## Teckademic

so much quoting


----------



## dboy000

oh ok kool , i couldnt reply for a while coz my net was down for a couple of days.


----------



## Cromewell

The edits you see is me fixing the messed up quoting.

I think it's most likely onboard video taking ~20MB, I'm not sure if there are enough/large enough holes to explain it. But whatever the cause is and as others have said your RAM isn't faulty.


----------



## elitehacker

If you ram is faulty, you would know about it, because windows will most likely not run or crashes all the time.


----------

